# PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)



## Strycer (26. Mai 2019)

*PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist es jetzt soweit gewesen mit 27 Jahren und täglichem Kampfsport Training erlag ich einem Massiven Bandscheibenvorfall...
Mit glück und ohne Schmerzen einer OP entkommen und habe deswegen vor einiges im Leben zu ändern für einen "gesünderen" Lebensstil.

Jedenfalls gehört zu dem ganzen einen ordentlichen Stuhl am PC zum sitzen. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker und werde sicherlich auch oft bei längerem zockersessions mal aufstehen und mich bewegen.
Nichts desto trotz möchte ich gerne einen Stuhl haben der gut für meinen Rücken ist (Hauptsächlich am Lendenwirbel) und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu.

Mit welchen Stühlen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit eurem Rücken?

Ich habe mir entweder sowas mal angeschaut:
https://www.amazon.de/Bürostuhl-Erg...l&qid=1558904201&s=gateway&sr=8-4-spons&psc=1

Oder auch mal sowas:
https://www.amazon.de/Bürostuhl-Erg...l&qid=1558904201&s=gateway&sr=8-4-spons&psc=1

Würde mich sehr über eure Antworten und Hilfe freuen.
Werde schon bald möglichst meinen aktuellen 0815 Stuhl aus dem Fenster schmeißen und mir einen ordentlich holen.
Budget für mein Stuhl sollte nicht mehr als 180€ "eigentlich"...

VG
Strycer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Ich würde dir zu einem richtig guten Bürostuhl raten. Bei den billigen Dingern geht schnell das Kunstleder kaputt und das Kürzel "Gaming" macht den Plastemurks unnötig teurer.
Ein Bürostuhl auf dem ein Angestellter es einen Arbeitstag aushält, natürlich mit Pausen, kostet schnell jenseits der 400€.
Da ich vermute dass du dort weniger Zeit drauf verbringen wirst wird solch ein Stuhl auch gerne mal 10 Jahre halten können...oder länger. 

Ich z. B. fahre gern Fahrrad und hatte vor 18 Jahren 3 gebrochene Rückenwirbel. Ergo... mein normales Rad wich einem Liegerad für 7000€.
Man, tat das sparen weh, dafür der Rücken nicht mehr so stark. 

Ich empfehle dir für deine Gesundheit einen guten Stuhl zu kaufen, 400€ - 700€ zu investieren und dafür etwas wirklich gutes zu haben. Dein Rücken ist es wert.
Der Preis mag dich erschrecken, aber glaube mir, es ist wichtiger als du jetzt vermuten kannst. 
Ich habe 10 Jahre gewartet bis ich das erkannt habe und es begleitet mich täglich.... außer wenn ich auf meinem Rad liege.

P. S. 
Für den Club 27 bist du zu alt, also musst du noch 40 Jahre knüppeln.

Ich selbst hocke auf meinem alten Drehstuhl in der sogenannten "Russenhocke" und kann ohne Schmerzen oder eingeschlafe Beine in der Position verweilen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Ich kann da @SativaBongharzia nur zustimmen. Ich sitzt seit ca. 10 Jahren auf einem ehemals sauteuren Grammer-Bürostuhl. Nach einem BSV L5-S1. Auch 18 Jahre Vollkontakt, div. Motoradunfälle und Skydiving. Bin allerdings auch doppelt so alt 
Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre das Sitzen auf einem Pezzyball. da noch eine gewisse Dynamik damit verbunden ist. Kostet €10,-, aber seeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ansonsten finde €180,- für was Gescheites auch deutlich zu gering angesetzt.
Gruß T.


----------



## lunaticx (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Gugg mal nach Haider Bioswing.

Darauf sitzt du echt gut.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Erstmal mein Beileid. Betreibe auch seit vielen Jahren Kampfkunst (aber nicht so krass wie du) und könnte mir ein Leben ohne im ersten Moment nicht wirklich vorstellen :/ Auf alle Fälle eine gute Besserung und alles Gute.
Würde auch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und nach 2 Dingen schauen:


ein guter (wirklich guter!) ergonomischer Bürostuhl mit zweiseitiger Kippfunktion des Sitzkissens (das ist wichtig!) (~400€+) 
ein höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch (~300€+, z.B. https://www.amazon.de/Flexispot-Höh...Schreibtisch&qid=1558946139&s=gateway&sr=8-15) 
Hört sich erst mal nach viel Geld an, aber gerade der Schreibtisch ist pures Gold wert. Dann musst du nicht die ganze Zeit sitzen und stehst ab und an komfortabel am Tisch, während du arbeitest oder spielst. Ist erst mal recht ungewohnt, man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Schau dir mal dieses Modell an. In der Beschreibung wird auch auf einen Bandscheibenvorfall hingewiesen.
HARASTUHL ZEN-LS 01 >> Bandscheiben Buerostuhl | HARASTUHL(R)

Ach ja, auch meinerseits eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Strycer (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnellen Antworten und die Besserungswünsche.

Mir war schon bewusst, dass ich mehr Geld in die Hände nehmen muss um langfristig was gutes in der Hand zu haben.
Ich bin leider noch Student und kann mir das gerade nicht leisten. Deswegen suche ich erstmal einen "alternativ" Stuhl bis ich genug Geld zusammen gespart habe für was wirklich gutes auf langer Sicht.

Mein momentaner Stuhl ist halt einfach wirklich einfach ein 0815 Bürostuhl.

An einen höhenverstellbaren Tisch habe ich auch schon gesucht. Wir haben im Büro welche die ich auch oft Benutze von daher kenne ich die Umgewöhnung und ist auch ganz schön mal zu stehen. Hat mich leider nicht davor gerettet...
Aber das werde ich auch in Betracht ziehen sobald ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Bei dieser Seite mal schauen. Die bieten auch Ratenzahlung. Klar, als Student sitzt man nicht in der goldenen Badewanne, aber vielleicht ist es ja was für dich.
Buerostuehle und Bueroeinrichtungen im Rhein -  Neckar -  Kreis

Ansonsten wie @tolotos66 geschrieben hat so einen Pezziball kaufen und parallel dazu sparen.
Mein Fahrrad habe ich mir in der Zeit gekauft wo ich Harz IV bekam. Das war meine Nudeln mit Tomatensauce Zeit. Gerade als die letzten Raten zu bezahlen waren kam ich wieder in Arbeit. Ich bereue nichts.

P. S. 
Wenn du handwerkliches Geschick hast... 
Gehe mal auf den Schrottplatz, schau nach einem gemütlichen Autositz und baue den auf einen alten Bürostuhl. Ist zwar auch nur eine Notlösung, aber etwas passendes für 80€ könnte man da finden.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Ich werfe mal diesen Stuhl in die Runde:

Topsky Mesh Ergonomischer Bürostuhl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal diesen Stuhl in die Runde:
> 
> Topsky Mesh Ergonomischer Bürostuhl



Der scheint für das Geld schon etwas zu sein. 
Das Problem ist mmn. der Bandscheibenvorfall. Man braucht in dem Fall etwas was den Rücken entlastet und die Beweglichkeit unterstützt. 
Das Problem bei einem normalen Bürostuhl ist da die Sitzfläche. Die sollte das Becken in einer optimalen Position lenken damit man eine Fehlstellung des Rückens vermeidet. 
Als Beispiel der Pezziball :
Da man darauf sehr beweglich sitzt steuert man automatisch in eine Position die der Rückenhaltung entgegen kommt. 
Nur den Rücken weich lagern ist da nicht hilfreich, da man sich sonst in den Stuhl "reingammelt" und langfristig eine gesunde Körperhaltung verhindert. 

Bei mir waren z. B. 3 Rückenwirbel gebrochen und die Schulter und der Ellenbogen hatten einen Trümmerbruch. 
Ich habe zu Anfang das Problem gehabt Dinge aus dem Regal zu nehmen und habe somit, um den Arm hoch zu bekommen, das Becken einseitig nachgeschoben. Das hat dazu geführt dass ich jetzt einen leicht schiefen Rücken habe. 
Somit sind Mittel wie Bürostühle die den Bewegungsapperat unterstützen und Fehlstellungen korrigieren und verhindern für eine gute Genesung unabdingbar. 
Leider muss man da auch tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## jhnbrg (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Richtig gute ergonomische Stühle bekommt man definitiv nicht für 180€. Für einen armen Student wäre dieser Stuhl auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung gegenüber seinem alten.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Guckst Du mal hier: Comforto buerodrehstuhl blau online kaufen bei der gwv Stoffbezug Sitz u. Ruecken blauArmlehnen verstellbar in der Hoehe und zur SeiteFusskreuz kunststoff schwarz, Lumbalstuetze einstellbar- gebraucht - | GWV Bueromoebel gebraucht - sofort lieferbar
Gruß T.


----------



## Strycer (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Was haltet Ihr denn als alternative zu einem Stuhlersatz (bis ich genug gespart habe) von einem Orthopädischen Sitzkissen wie diese hier:

https://www.amazon.de/Orthopädische...ds=sitzkissen&qid=1558963978&s=gateway&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.de/Orthopädische...ds=sitzkissen&qid=1558963978&s=gateway&sr=8-4

Könnten die was taugen? Hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?

VG
Strycer


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Da hier keiner mehr geantwortet hat: keine Ahnung, glaube aber nicht, dass das die allerbeste Lösung ist. Ich glaube, ein Pezziball wäre schon besser und nochmal günstiger. Wenn du so einen hast glaube ich, dass ein höhenverstellbarer Tisch erstmal wichtiger wäre, als ein orthopädischer Stuhl. Aber ich hab in diesem Thema keine Ahnung. Geh doch vielleicht mal zu einem Orthopäden? Der kann dich da doch sicher besser beraten, als es das Forum je könnte, oder?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## moonlive (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (RÃ¼cken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Ja, ich frage mich dass auch immer: Da Fragen die Leute wegen Stühlen und PC-Tischen in einem Forum wo die meisten sich doch nur mit Hard- undSoftware auskennen.

In deinem Fall wegen dem Bandscheibenvorfall: Ist es nicht besser zu liegen als zu sitzen? Ein Bett mit einem Beistelltisch für gaming-stuff wäre wohl die gesündere lösung.
Alternative von meiner Seite:
schau dir mal den HÅG CAPISCO PULS an, ich kenne eventuell jemanden der diesen sehr preisgünstig abgeben würde(sogut wie neu). Nur weiß ich nicht ob der so orthopädentauglich ist.
HAAG CAPISCO PULS 8020 NEU mit Sitzflaechenmatte - Guenstig bei raumweltenheiss. | raumweltenheiss


----------



## Rwk (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Was dir fehlt wäre wohl ein ergonomischer Stuhl mit Synchronmechanik.
Bei den beliebten Racern und "Gaming-" Stühlen ist nur eine Wippmechanik verbaut, sogar bei den richtig teuren Modellen.
Die ist leider absoluter Mist für den Rücken, auch wenn es viele junge Leute nicht einsehen wollen.
Bei der Wippmechanik sitzt man immer in der selben Position, auch wenn man sich zurücklehnt...da liegt der Hund begraben.

Mit einer Synchronmechanik kannst du den Rücken unabhängig von der Sitzfläche bewegen, das entlastet die Bandscheiben und sorgt für eine bessere Durchblutung. Besser durchblutet kann man sich auch länger konzentrieren, daher wäre solch ein Stuhl sowieso besser als dieser ganze Gamingquark.

Wenn du allerdings schon den Bandscheibenvorfall hast, dann noch ein Tipp - bestell nicht einfach im Netz.
Geh unbedingt probesitzen, auch wenn man dafür manchmal ein paar Kilometer fahren muß.
Immerhin gehts hier um deine Gesundheit! Investier ruhig mal 600€ in deinen Rücken. Oder zahle irgendwann tausende Euro für die OP... 
Zur Not würde ich sparen und mich bis dahin mit so einem Bällchen begnügen.

Leider ist Gaming kein ideales Hobby für Menschen mit Rückenproblemen. Langes sitzen ist einfach schlecht, da ändert auch ein super Stuhl nicht ganz so viel dran. Das steigert auch das Risiko anderer Krankheiten.
Am Ende würd ich dir eher empfehlen, in deiner Lage vielleicht das Gaming aufzugeben. Das bisschen Unterhaltung und Action ist imo keine körperlichen Schäden wert. Wünsche dir weiterhin eine gute Genesung!


----------



## Strycer (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten schonmal.
Ich habe bald meine erste Krankengymnastik-Stunde und hoffe das es dadurch besser wird.

Bis dahin habe ich mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen für einen "Zwischenstuhl" bis ich genug Geld zusammen gespart habe.
Nach mehreren Sitzproben habe ich mir das hier bestellt:
Sitness Drehstuhl  Sitness Profi 600 • Schwarz • Stoff | Segmueller

Im Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und ist auch sehr angenehm darauf zu sitzen. Leider erfährt man es erst langfristig ob es was taugt oder nicht. Also toy toy toy :/


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: PC Stuhl (Rücken/Lendenwirbel Probleme)*

Drücke dir die Daumen. Halt die Ohren steif, gute Besserung!


----------

